# MBT Bimini Trip Information Meeting



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

We will be having an informational meeting for all people interested in going to Bimini on Wednesday May 28, 2008 at 6:00pmat MBT. I have attatched a flyer with information about the trip (scroll down to the very bottom of this post to click on the flyer), and there will be more information available at the meeting. I'm sure that there will be an after meeting debrief somewhere as well. 

Rich


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dang, I wish you guys were going in July. I could do it then, looks like a great trip, wish i could go.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

"after meeting debrief"

is that what they call raisin hell at one of the local drinking establishments now????


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/22/2008)*"after meeting debrief"
> 
> is that what they call raisin hell at one of the local drinking establishments now????


I think you have hung around the shop long enough to be able to interpret that statement.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a reminder that we are meeting tomorrow night. See everyone there. 

Rich


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll see ya guys there tommorow! Gotta return the New Orleans boys rental gear, and get my tanks filled for thursday!


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

How are therooming reservationsgoing to be setup? Is this price $995 single occ? Is there a different price for Double occ? What if we have 4 in a group? Im guessing the same price.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Come to the meeting tonight. Fritz will have all the details.

Rich


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

I live in Montgomery and can't make the meeting. This is why I asked here. Maybe I should call MBT tomorrow


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I believe Rich is going to post all the notes and details that were discussed.

But, to answer your question, RD, the price is for double occ.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Wehave never been to Bimini, so It would be a great Aniversary gift for ourselves. Can you spearfish while there. In Belize only free diving could spearfish or so I was told.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *ReelDuel (5/29/2008)*Can you spearfish while there.


I didn't see it mentioned anywhere on the website of the dive op we're using. But I did find this ona website about the Bahamas:<DIV class=LargeTxtMargin_boldblock>Spearfishing </DIV><DIV class=LargeTxtMargin_textblock>Hawaiian sling is the only approved spearfishing device. Use of scuba gear or an air compressor to harvest fish, conch, crawfish and other marine animals is prohibited. Spearfishing is not allowed within one mile off the coast of New Providence, within one mile off the south coast of Freeport, Grand Bahama and within 200 yards of the coast of all Out Islands. Spearing or taking marine animals by any means is prohibited within national sea parks. </DIV>


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

sorry guys, I've been out of town. I'll be in the shop this week, and I'll have all the details posted. This is really shaping up to be a great trip.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

My wife and I are signed up and can't wait to go!!!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

With Rich being out of town, I should have posted this before now...

Initial deposits were due yesterday, June 3. If you have not gotten your deposit in, get down to the shop asap to pay your deposit. $250 per person.

And if I remember correctly, another $250 per person is due on the 8th... balance due sometime in July.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Alright guys since I didn't post the datesbefore I went out of town, we have extended the deposit dates.Here is all the information on due dates for deposits and payment for the trip. Total for the trip is $995.00. This includes airfare from Fort Lauderdale to Bimini, water taxi from the South Island of Bimini to the Big Game Club, hotel room (double occupancy) for 4 nights, 4 days of diving (8 boat dives), and all applicable taxes.

The dates are:

June 6 - $250.00 deposit due
June 20 - $250.00 payment due
July 10 - $495.00 balance due

There are only 2 spots left open for the trip, so call the shop now at 455-7702 if you want to go. 

Rich


----------

